# braising saucepans



## forever_young_c (Feb 25, 2003)

I am an experienced home cook, serious about cooking and wanting to buy good equipment - although I am not a professional chef by any means.

I am looking for quality braising pans - something that I can use for browning on top of the stove and then put in the oven to bake for a couple of hours, then put back on top of the stove for thickening - for use with stews, casseroles etc. What would you suggest? Are Le Crueset good?

Any suggestions are welcome :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have used Le Creuset and like it. However, it broke when I dropped it.

My new pan is an All-Clad Brasier. I LOVE it. I have made several braised roasts in it. It's lighter than Le Creuset and has done a good job for me. I think the price is about the same, $175 or so. It may not be as deep as a Le Creuset, though, but the lid is slightly domed.

By the way, I couldn't help noticing this is your first post. Please do stop in the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've got both, and both LeCreuset and AllClad are excellent (so long as you don't drop them  ). LeCreuset is enameled cast iron, so it holds the heat well and can definitely be used on top and in the oven. AllClad is great, too -- the layers of metal are all up the sides of the pans, so the heat is even. Both clean up fairly easily; if anything burns on, a good soak overnight will loosen it.

The only possible advantage to AC is the weight: less than LC, so a pot with the same capacity will be lighter. Not LIGHT, mind you -- AC is solid stuff -- but lighter than the cast iron. You can't go wrong with either one. They'll both last forever (if you don't, ahem, drop them ); actually the AC still might survive.


----------



## forever_young_c (Feb 25, 2003)

I have all clad saucepans now and absolutely love them. So..........I guess it is a toss up between All Clad vs Le Crueset for the Dutch Oven. 

Thanks for the info on the above posts. 

I have a large 25 year old large enamelled cast iron saute pan that I use all the time, but it is very heavy. On the days I use it I don't have to lift weights in the gym!

I guess weight would be an issue in Le Crueset's dutch oven. Once you get a 4 1/2 qt (or larger) dutch oven full of food, it would become super heavy. 

Given the fact that both of you have used both Le Crueset & All Clad, if you could only choose one - which is your preference - and why?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Both brands are great! Maybe AllClad has a teensy-weensy edge, because it's slightly lighter weight. And the domed covers of their brasiers are terrific.

But I use them all interchangeably -- whichever my hand touches first when I reach in the cabinet.  

BTW: nice to see you on both sites, forever young!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Why would you want to braise a saucepan? I don't think it will ever get tender....
 

Sorry, couldn't resist the jab at the subject title. It's the English Degree in me.

Phil


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh Phil, our opinions differ on just about everything.  But I knew we'd find something to agree about. English degree is it?  Now we can quibble about what books we like best. :bounce: 

As for braising. I have both LC & AC. I find LC works better for just about everything except lifting. At this minute I have a stew braising in the oven: began it stovetop and moved it down after pouring in the wine and bringing it to a boil. I also prefer LC for caramelizing onions and even for sauteing a chop. I find I use the AC mostly for boiling potatoes, cooking artichokes (last night), using with the steamer insert (works well with salmon, etc.). When I no longer can lift the LC, my culinary heart will be broken.

And if you broke the LC when you dropped it, contact the company. They will doubtless REPLACE it for you. Their guarantee is something else to love about them.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

As to myself I am very pleased with the weight and performance of my Mauviel Braisier, the 3 litre model. However, it persists in reminding me that its brass handles are verrrrry hot. Not nice!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

YOUCH! Be careful, Kokopuffs! 

The LC I had was a hand-me-down, and I was so young that I did not respect the pot enough to send away for a new one. That was in my single days, when it was just as well not to have a very heavy pot to carry when I moved. (In those days, I could still move using only my car.) I did make a memorable Tripes a la Mode de Caen in that pot before it bit the dust!

Given my physical difficulties (arthritis, for one) I simply could not comfortably use- and wash- such a heavy pan any more. I am perfectly happy with the AC brasier, and although I could have both, I will leave the heavier pans to those with fitter arms than mine.


----------

